# can no longer post pics?



## rdo420 (Jan 14, 2014)

Seems I can no longer upload pics? Have 58 in my album. Is that to many? I cant delete um to make room for new ones. I do everything the same...... Thank you for letting me use your site, I know I'm on here enough that I should contribute funds and I will when money gets right, soon.


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2014)

We don't accept paid funds but thanks are you only having problems with albums have you tried making a new album


----------



## rdo420 (Jan 14, 2014)

I made a new folder, not sure if it's the same? I'll go in there and try with album if I can find it. thank you


----------



## rdo420 (Jan 14, 2014)

ok yeah tried new album too, still nothing. It's ok maybe after awhile it'll sort itself out.


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2014)

have you tried using basic uploader, some people are having issues posting pics at the moment


----------



## rdo420 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm sorry but I don't know what that is. lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2014)

....................


----------



## Ringsixty (Jan 14, 2014)

Ran into same problem. Got to use *basic uploader*.. 1 pic @ a time.


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2014)

Ringsixty said:


> Ran into same problem. Got to use *basic uploader*.. 1 pic @ a time.


i would think the majority of us are having this issue even i am


----------



## rdo420 (Jan 14, 2014)

I went to the basic uploader, from my computer, selected the pic, and when I click the upload underneath nothing happens. It just pushes the button but nothing happens. That's ok though, I appreciate the effort to help thank you.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 14, 2014)

I have put my journal on hold because of this issue. No reason to continue if I can't post or view pics. If you can resolve this issue soon my plants will surely appreciate it. I don't know how much longer they can hold their breath. 

"let it be"


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 14, 2014)

I purchased the riu app because my puter took a dump on me. Think I could get a refund from the app store?

"let it be"


----------



## GroErr (Jan 14, 2014)

Yup, me too, as of this morning, can't post pics, using the basic, advanced, chrome, internet explorer, or safari. This sounds like a site issue, not client issue... Oh well, what to do, what to do... think I'll go smoke one


----------



## bird mcbride (Jan 15, 2014)

I was looking at a spam this morning that had over 40 views. If your computer isn't really protected stay away from the spam. It's probably hostile. I just got done reporting a whole raft of 'em and I see there's more incoming.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 15, 2014)

When is this pic thing eva gunna get sorted ?


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2014)

are you all using computers?

please be specific so i can help the problem better!


I AM USING AN ANDROID TABLET NO PHOTOS.
I am using a computer on firefox no photos.


It takes a lot longer for me to get to the root of a problem, if you guys just say

"cant see photos"

than i have to come back and ask on what device, than i wait 4 days for an answer, so it will get done quicker if you guys would be specific when you first post so i can help out better thanks


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2014)

bird mcbride said:


> I was looking at a spam this morning that had over 40 views. If your computer isn't really protected stay away from the spam. It's probably hostile. I just got done reporting a whole raft of 'em and I see there's more incoming.


what. that doesnt even make sense. as long as you dont click the links you will be fine. but if spam is on our website, like all websites nothing will happen to you


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2014)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I purchased the riu app because my puter took a dump on me. Think I could get a refund from the app store?
> 
> "let it be"




most likely not.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 15, 2014)

Using an LG optimus phone
. When I click on the photo tab it directs me to my photo album. I click on the photo I wish to upload. It acts as though it is uploading to the site. I get the msg that says upload was successful but it just disappears.
When Im viewing posts all off the photos have the broken photo where the pics should be. 
I hope this helps you.

"let it be"


----------



## rdo420 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm just on a laptop window8. I.E..


----------



## Greensea (Jan 15, 2014)

im on PC ,Win 7, Firefox...


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 15, 2014)

It's working for me. I uninstalled and reinstalled the phone app. Am able to view and post picks again. 
Thank you.

Sent from my LGL86C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rdo420 (Jan 15, 2014)

Edit**** posted in the wrong thread. Is it working for anyone else here yet with pics.? thought I'd ask since I was here.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 15, 2014)

Still not working for me .


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2014)

Please be patient it's not going to be fixed in a few hours it will most likely be a few days thanks for understanding


----------



## perspextoe (Jan 16, 2014)

I amn also having problems posting pics&#8230;. 

tried both uploader, basic uploader ,adding pics to album 

none seem to be working&#8230;..

Im using mac osx 10.7.5 

tried with both safari and chrome&#8230;..


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 17, 2014)

Morning All,

I have several computers, from windows XP, vista, 7 and 8 and none will post pics here. I am most certain it has something to do with the site. The uploader is non responsive on all machines.

Man, go to get my bud porn fix...lol

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## grow4fun420 (Jan 17, 2014)

Greetings everyone! I post here on regular basis and the uploading of pics has also been giving me a problem. I can click on the "select files" and the action buttons are inactive. Even the basic up loader doesn't work. I can select one photo at a time but when I go to upload it, the upload button is inactive... Well, I hope you guys get this issue turned around. Thanks for the concern. I thought this might of actually been an issue with my HP but now I'm positive it isn't considering everyone else is having the same issue... GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 17, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Morning All,
> 
> I have several computers, from windows XP, vista, 7 and 8 and none will post pics here. I am most certain it has something to do with the site. The uploader is non responsive on all machines.
> 
> ...


Ditto, agreed that this is a site issue, not client issue. I run a Macbook with VMWare running Windows 7 side-by-side. Tried under both OS's, Safari, Internet Explorer, and Chrome. None allow me to select pics... Come on people, we're missing our bud porn


----------



## AimAim (Jan 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> are you all using computers?
> 
> please be specific so i can help the problem better!


I'm having this problem last couple days. On a windows PC w/Chrome.

Basic Uploader works one at a time. I kind of stumbled upon the solution, the process is not intuitive and I can see how people might get stymied.

*Here's what works for me last couple days*: 1) Go to basic uploader,2) select "insert image" and "from computer", 3) then hit "choose file" 4) find the file (picture) on your PC and hit "open", then it jumps back to the "insert image" box with my filename next to the choose file button, 5) then hit upload file(s) button and give it a few seconds. The pic magically appears in the post you are creating.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 17, 2014)

Apparently there is a glitch in the image uploader that has happened with the latest VBulletin upgrade. VBulletin has put out a memo on it, so they are working on it. It will be fixed soon.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2014)

AimAim said:


> I'm having this problem last couple days. On a windows PC w/Chrome.
> 
> Basic Uploader works one at a time. I kind of stumbled upon the solution, the process is not intuitive and I can see how people might get stymied.
> 
> *Here's what works for me last couple days*: 1) Go to basic uploader,2) select "insert image" and "from computer", 3) then hit "choose file" 4) find the file (picture) on your PC and hit "open", then it jumps back to the "insert image" box with my filename next to the choose file button, 5) then hit upload file(s) button and give it a few seconds. The pic magically appears in the post you are creating.


yes i think i posted in another thread to use the basic uploader but it is not working for everyone


----------



## rdo420 (Jan 17, 2014)

Is photobucket safe? Anything special to do besides disable a lot of things and set to private?


----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2014)

rdo420 said:


> Is photobucket safe? Anything special to do besides disable a lot of things and set to private?


test it out first like copy the link log out of photobucket go to link and see if its truly private


----------



## rdo420 (Jan 17, 2014)

Cool thank you, fast response. Going to give it a go.


----------



## rdo420 (Jan 17, 2014)

test........................


----------



## legalizeitye (Jan 19, 2014)

Found solution for it by using inspect element and basic uploader. 
Go to basic uploader, right click on "Choose file" and "Inspect element"

Find <div id="fileupload"> and right click on it then "Edit as HTML"

Now pops up editor and select all of it and replace it with :


> <div id="fileupload"> <input id="fileupload1" class="textbox" type="file" size="30" name="attachment[]" tabindex="1">
> <input id="fileupload1" class="textbox" type="file" size="30" name="attachment[]" tabindex="1">
> <input id="fileupload1" class="textbox" type="file" size="30" name="attachment[]" tabindex="1">
> <div class="foot">
> ...



Then click outside of inspect element and there should be several upload buttons and it gives you opportunity to upload multiple files.


----------

